# Sewer call



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Or a call at a gas station for a backed up sewer. They said another company was there just a few days ago and left without saying anything.... Here is what we found.
View attachment 31030
It was a clean cut, looks like maybe a grinder. Manhole was only three feet deep so no need to run and get the tripod. My employee was able to put a good kink on it and we pulled it out using the trucks hitch. The line opened when the cable released but we ran the brute and camera just to make sure. Schedule 40 PVC all the way, there was a clean out just outside the building, only thing I can come up with is he hooked the bottom of the clean out riser and got stuck somehow.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you call that company up to return the cable to it's rightful owner?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Did you call that company up to return the cable to it's rightful owner?


Haha classic scenario that would be.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Did you call that company up to return the cable to it's rightful owner?


Yes. He sounded half asleep and said he would come get it later. We put kinks in it every five feet


----------

